# Bring toolbox on the flight?



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Heya,

Has anyone brought their toolbox on the flight to Aus? I have rang the airline I'm travelling with (Emirates) and they said it isn't a problem as long as its part of my 30kg allowance. (Ireland-Dubai-Perth)

But my worry is when it arrives in Aus does it have to go through customs/ fumigation and all that? 
Initially I was sending it by boat which would have taken up to 15 weeks , 5 weeks for customs and was quite expensive. Then I got a cheaper quote from FedEx but when i explained they were tools they said they wouldn't send them "due to restrictions placed on us by Australian customs " . That's why I'm concerned about bringing it on the flight. I don't want to break any rules and I certainly don't want to have my tools confiscated as the ones im bringing are harder to get hence more expensive!!

If its a case that they are taken away for inspection and I collect them at a later date that's ok.

Any advice or shared experience? 😄


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

Filylily said:


> Heya,
> 
> Has anyone brought their toolbox on the flight to Aus? I have rang the airline I'm travelling with (Emirates) and they said it isn't a problem as long as its part of my 30kg allowance. (Ireland-Dubai-Perth)
> 
> ...


----------



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi pcrial,

Thanks for your reply. That's very unfortunate your tools went missing and even worse that you didn't get compensated for it. 

If it is seen as personal items then I'm glad I'm bringing it on my flight .I'm allowed as many checked bags as I like but once it's over 30kg I'v to pay €50 per kg over. But I'v slimmed it down to the tools that would be harder to get making it 11kg and the rest I can buy in electrical stores over there. 

Thanks for sharing your experience.It's good to know you has no issues bringing it on your flight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

It really depends on what type of tools and do you mean in the hold or as hand luggage?


----------



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi _shell

They are mainly just small hand tools and 1/4 driven 12pt imperial socket box and little things Iv collected over the years. All the basics like spanners, hammers and pliers I'll buy in Aus. 
They are all either steel or steel with plastic handles and I'll be putting them in the cargo hold.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

They'll be fine in the hold so long as its part of your luggage allowance, amount of bags & weight, or you pay the extra. Customs may want to take a peek when they see them on the xray but shouldn't be a problem so long as they are clean.


----------



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep I have them all scrubbed down and ready. 

Thanks_shell


----------

